# Waypoint Soil Test Results



## ellsbebc (May 5, 2019)

My lawn is split into three roughly equal parts (front, side, and back) at 6k sqft each so I sent in independent samples and looks like I have my hands full based on the results. For reference, the front and side are mostly bermuda while the back is zoysia. I read @g-man's Soil Remediation Guide and want to make sure I am understanding everything correctly before I try to grab some products at my local Site One and Ewing.

*Low pH* and should address with calcitic lime since I already have high Magnesium levels. With an average of about 5.0 pH across all three plots, I plan on 10lbs/sqft/month. Any limitations on when to apply lime (i.e. not when dormant)?

*Nitrogen (N). * Should I go with ammonium sulfate since I have acidic soil and low sulfur levels or try more of a balanced fertilizer? Do I need to avoid fertilizers with iron since those levels are already high?

*Low phosphorous (P)* in front and side yard. Should I try to find some diammonium phosphate (DAP)?

*Extremely low potassium (K)* and apply SOP (0-0-50) at 2 lb/sqft/month. Is that two pounds of AI or two pounds of product?
https://store.ewingirrigation.com/51700200-0-0-50-sulfate-of-potash-fertilizer

I think my focus should be on pH and the macros, not micros. Definitely open to recommendations since this is my first soil test and still have my training wheels when it comes to lawn care.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It think you got it pretty close. I glad to see that the guides can help someone get close.

I would use calcitic like you said. If it is fast acting, follow the bag instructions. Otherwise you can do 50lb/ksqft at once now and then keep going in 6 months. It is going to take a while to get to 140lb/ksqft, this is a marathon not a 100m sprint.

For P, DAP or TSP will work.

For K, SOP will be best since it also gets you sulfur. 2lb of SOP/ksqft (product not so).

For nitrogen urea will work.

Focus on the macros for now.


----------



## ellsbebc (May 5, 2019)

Appreciate the feedback, @g-man. Your guideline was definitely helpful and hopefully many other users can benefit from it as well.


----------

